
Deploying a Storage Server with 24 NVMe Drives - unlinked_dll
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWjOh0Ph8uM
======
unlinked_dll
(edited title from the clickbait, "This Server Deployment was HORRIBLE). It's
worth the watch to see how they dealt with Windows and Linux kernel problems,
and how their video editors didn't notice a difference!

